# ::: Wabi-Kusa ::: Full Photo-Guide lots of pics (56k)



## FelixAvery

Ok guys here is the photo guide to wabi kusa

for the purposes of this guide I have done this in my house, please note you should really go into nature and do this in the field beacuse:
1. the nature around you inspires the wabi-kusa
2. all the materials you possibly could need
3. get some excersise! 

Here is the commercial products I used









The tools i used









Ok first things first, Substrate. I used compost as i was not allowed to dig up the garden. When you do this, use mud from near a river or water source, compost is a terrible substrate for this! When using river mud, plants you did not put there will grow if your lucky!









Mix a substrate fert into your substrate!









Add some water If it is too dry to mold









Use your hands to mold it into a sphere (as i might have said before, dont but a fert ball in it at this stage)









Then push it down on a flat surface (bring a board to work on)
this gives it a stable base









Get your chosen ground cover and cover the top of the sphere, this should be terrestrial moss or something like HC or glosso









Tie is on securely, at this stage you should also tie some aquatic mosses or riccia around the sides!









Plant it using the surrounding nature as both inspiration and a resource









carry it carefully home, and choose your container (i useda ceral bowl as i had nothing good 









Fill it with sand and level, then make a dimple in the middle and place a jbl fert ball or similar









Bung it in  place it ontop of the fert ball









carefully add water









hope this helps you guys
any questions??









a fully matured wabi-kusa


----------



## turtlehead

Or, you cant tie all the plants to say lava rock, and place the substrate, beneath the sand, making it not as messy.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

LOVE IT! very original! Lava rock has a poor nutrient load compare to this!

Good job!!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

But you can use small lavarocks only with moss to build up and add some dimention. But the main base should be rich with nutrients. (like cereal  )


----------



## FelixAvery

ill use a wheatbix next time, with some cheerios!


----------



## Steven_Chong

I like the cereal bown, and it's a very convincing wabi-kusa.


----------



## turtlehead

Mmmm cereal.. good...


----------



## FelixAvery

have some breakfast man! 
lol thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Kelley

Thanks for the great tutorial, Felix. Let us know how this one progresses. 

Do you keep a few snails or other critters in this one? It's not a lot of room....


----------



## messy_da_legend

Very nice. Does the soil not crumble into the water?

Tom


----------



## Mellonman

messy_da_legend said:


> Does the soil not crumble into the water?


That's what I'm asking myself too... any answer ?


----------



## ricoishere

I am considering doing a tank like this. This is very helpful. thanks


----------

